# دائرة كهربائية إلكترونية تستخدم عند شحن البطارية (12 فولت)



## الجندى2000 (12 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم*
* أنا أريد دائرة كهربائية إلكترونية تستخدم عند شحن البطارية (12 فولت) بحيث تكون كالآتي:*

* 1- تفصل أوتوماتيكيا عند اكتمال شحن البطارية*
* 2- بها لمبة صغيرة واحدة تضيء أحمر في حالة الشحن وأخرى تضيء أخضر في حالة اكتمال شحن البطارية وعند فصل الدائرة أوتوماتيكيا.*
* 3- أن توصل التيار أوتوماتيكيا وتشحن البطارية إذا فرغ جزء من شحن البطارية في حالة استخدام البطارية*​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 مارس 2012)

هنا
طريقه عمل دائرة شحن بطاريه 12فولت 8 امبير - الصفحة 10 - ملتقى المهندسين العرب -  
يمكنك توصيل ليد مع مقاومة 1.2 كيلو أوم على التوازى مع الدايود D1


----------



## الجندى2000 (12 مارس 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> هنا
> طريقه عمل دائرة شحن بطاريه 12فولت 8 امبير - الصفحة 10 - ملتقى المهندسين العرب -
> يمكنك توصيل ليد مع مقاومة 1.2 كيلو أوم على التوازى مع الدايود d1



اشكرك ياباشمندس ماجد على سرعة الرد والتلبية ولكنى اريد بالدائرة لمبة صغيرة واحدة تضيء أحمر في حالة الشحن وأخرى تضيء أخضر في حالة اكتمال شحن البطارية وعند فصل الدائرة أوتوماتيكيا.

ولا الدائرة بتفصل لوحدها عند اكتمال الشحن
والسيكوانات كام أمبير والمكثفات كام فولت c1-c2-c3 وتوضيح الرالية وكام فولت 
​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 مارس 2012)

لو قرات الشرح فى نفس الموضوع ستجد اجابات اسئلتك
نعم تفصل آليا و تعود أليا
الدايودات حسب أمبير المحول و التيار الذى تريد الشحن به
باقى المكونات على 12 فولت فلماذا تحتاج فولت أعلى من ذلك؟؟؟؟؟


----------

